# PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable PXE-M0F: Exciting PXE ROM'



## 0shaw0 (Sep 10, 2008)

PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-M0F: Exciting PXE ROM' 

error every time. can a virus cause this?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

This is a sign of an HDD gone bad. By the way you have another open thread that seem to be related to this also... http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/toshiba-m35x-s311-will-not-boot-to-windows-290584.html

Are the two threads of the same problem and laptop?


----------



## gaboest (Sep 22, 2010)

So.....how to fix the problem???
I have same problem with my notebook 
Toshiba NB 205-N210
when I want to install win XP sp 2 
there are BSOD

what must i DO?
can you help ME?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello gaboest and welcome to TSF,

If you have an issue please start your own thread with a full description of your issue and we will be glad to help!


----------

